# hydraulic jump



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.du.edu/~jcalvert/tech/fluids/opench.htm#Intr
هذا الموضوع علمي جدا و شيق
وهو يربط الهندسة المدنية و الميكانيكية


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

goooooooooooood


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## الفنك (25 نوفمبر 2007)

please do you have more information about Electrcal submersibl pump


----------



## ايمن حمزه (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي في الله


----------

